# Full size and Premium Car Rentals cheaper than economy



## csalter2 (May 31, 2014)

For the last three weeks or so, I have seen premium cars being sold out and cheaper on the islands than than economy.  Is there something going on? Is it the gas prices that make those cars not as desirable? 

I have two premium cars reserved on Maui through Costco that are cheaper than the cars above it. 

I only need an economy car for my last two weeks in Hawaii but I have ended up getting full size vehicles because they were cheaper than the economy and compact. This again was through Costco. 

Any thoughts on this or is it just simply supply and demand?


----------



## artringwald (May 31, 2014)

It's not just the high gas prices. Many parking lots have spaces designed for compact cars.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 31, 2014)

artringwald said:


> It's not just the high gas prices. Many parking lots have spaces designed for compact cars.



That was my though exactly - you just posted the answer faster.


----------



## Elli (May 31, 2014)

I usually book full size, but when I checked our car reserv. through Costco a few days ago, the intermediate was much cheaper, so I switched.  Will see as we get closer to Nov. if full size prices drop.


----------



## slabeaume (Jun 1, 2014)

2 years ago when we went to Maui a mid sized SUV was the cheapest vehicle.  We took it and enjoyed it very much.   I'm hoping that happens again in 2015.  Right now I have a luxury car reserved because it's cheaper then the mid size cars.


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 2, 2014)

*Pick out your choice*

We have had the last couple Alamo rentals where they said to pick which car we wanted. Booked the economy but chose full size. Economy is easier to park in our garage for our timeshare.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jun 3, 2014)

On our most recent trip to Maui in April I was solo that week and noted I could save $40 if I went full size instead of economy.  Then I went on-line and checked the models offered and checked the gas milage.  I knew I would be driving quite a bit that week and figured out that a full size got half the gas milage of the compact and would end up spending more in gas than the $40 in rental difference.  

I took a Chevy Cruze and got around 30 MPG which made a difference for me that week.  I filled it up 1-1/2 times that week.


----------

